
Earth's Location in the Universe - jmts
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Earth%27s_Location_in_the_Universe.jpg
======
jmts
As linked from the Wikipedia page on our Local Group:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_Group)

